

Ask HN: How to replicate dev and production? - speg

I&#x27;m trying to determine how I should set up a virtual machine to match my production environment. The choices between Salt, Chef, Ansible, Puppet, etc. are overwhelming. They also all seem to have a focus on many machines in a network, whereas I&#x27;m just worried about my local dev VM and a single VPS for personal projects. Maybe I should just use a plain bash script? All I&#x27;m looking to do is automate the installation of nginx, node, etc.. Configure all the virtual sites, create and manage some user accounts and other configuration.
======
there4
There are some great sites for building configurations:
[https://puphpet.com/](https://puphpet.com/)
[http://phansible.com/](http://phansible.com/)
[http://rove.io/](http://rove.io/)

I've had great success recently with builds based on a setup from Puphpet.
It's fairly easy to add additional PuppetForge modules and build out your
installation with custom scripts.

